# Browning Gold Hunter 3 1/2"



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone have one? Found what I think is a decent deal ($700) on a used one and wondering if anyone has any feedback...positive or negative. Gun (factory cammo) looks to be in great shape.

Thanks


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

I personally wouldn't buy it, I sold mine to Cabelas for $500. It turned out to be a single shot. I would invest in a Bereta or Benelli

MI88


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

My partner used one, it would occasionally jam for no reason that we could see. No particular type shell, just whenever it felt like it. I could always tell, I could hear him swear 50ft away...........:lol:


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Might hafta throw a sure cycle system into it but that's about all it's going to need, if it's been shot alot and cycles slow or jams. No big deal.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Pretty much what others are saying...had one for a year, I tripped getting out of my layout blind and I dropped it in the field...after that it became a single shot. Even 3 trips to 3 different gunsmiths couldn't fix the problem.


Chad


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks,

Guess I'll keep saving my money. Someday I might be able to afford a SBE II


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah keep saving. Cold weather especially=single shot.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

had mine for 7 seasons now. never a problem with it. clean it once a year, use it as an oar, drop it in the mud... whatever. most common issue with them is the spring in the action might need replacing. only time mine was ever a single shot was when the cap in the magazine broke and it wouldn't feed another shell. 5$ part and it was fixed.


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive had mine for probably 6-7 years now and I love it. As long as you take care of it she works fine.


----------



## mold_mker (Jan 19, 2003)

I have owned 2 of them. Just traded one of them in to Gander Mtn. for an Xtrema 2. The problems that I had were a result of not cleaning the gun properly. After that the only problem I had was last year in SK. The guns got so muddy that even the SBEII were jamming up. The price seems a little high. Should be around $500.00


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My 3.5 SX2 has turned into a complete POS this year. It is essentially the same gun as the browning. Up until this year however it has only suffered the occasional jam, which any auto will do when put through the rigors of waterfowl 4-5 days a week. 

The girlfriend shoots a 3" X2 and I believe this gun has only jammed once in the field in 7 years. If I were to buy another Gold, X2, X3, Maxus, Silver it would be a 3". I truly think that .5 length of travel makes a huge difference in these guns ability to cycle in the field.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Had the same thing happen last year after 5 years of running lots of 3.5" shells through the X2, it was the action spring in the butt section and a new sure cycle took care of the whole problem, shoots better than new and with the stainless steel don't hafta worry about it as often......


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

can't complain... going on season 7 with it... the only problem I have is the camo is worn off.... I like the balance of the gun... the heaviest oil I use is G96... I like the lithumn greases the best... cheap oils freeze and bind in cold weather... but I also clean my gun alot... the price seems a little step but it is the prime time of the season....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Steelfishin said:


> Had the same thing happen last year after 5 years of running lots of 3.5" shells through the X2, it was the action spring in the butt section and a new sure cycle took care of the whole problem, shoots better than new and with the stainless steel don't hafta worry about it as often......


That is the step that I am going to take. I have also bent that bar that houses the action spring twice over the years. 

I figure I am better off with the sure cycle for 150 and keeping the old beat up gun going rather than spending 1000 on a new gun that is gonna be beat up and ugly after two seasons.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

michigander88 said:


> I personally wouldn't buy it, I sold mine to Cabelas for $500. It turned out to be a single shot. I would invest in a Bereta or Benelli
> 
> MI88


You could not pay me $500.00 to use one. Mine was nothing but a single shot on most days, warm or cold. It will be th emost expensive single shot gun you ever bought. Save your money and buy a $100.00 single shot. Three gunsmiths could not fix it, I spent a couple hundred extra trying to get someone who could get it to cycle. I refused to send it in to Browning and pay their stupid amount they wanted to look at it. I traded it in.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

I was going to by a new one when the gentleman at the gun store sold me a used SBE I for the same price. Four years later and still no issues with the SBE I.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

I had one sence the day they came out. I have had it jam once or twice but nothing terrible. Keep it clean and lubed and no problems. I shoot a lot of Europen pheasent hunts with it and put 1000's of rounds through it. That being said if I was buying new now I would go with a Benilli. Lighter and smoother IMO.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

but keep in mind theres quite a price diff between the gold and an sbe2

one of the guys at work swears by the gold's, i've been thinking of picking one up. 

whats a used sbe1 go for?

with most of these, take care of them and they will do you fine. treat them like crap and good luck.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Loved my gold 10 it gave me 13 years of great service. bought a silver stalker in 3.5 to replace it and it cycles awsome with light loads and heavy 3.5's but only have about a 1000 rounds through it so far, so we will see. I would love another Benelli but I don't enjoy shooting recoil op at clays. This browning and my old urika 391 target sl have been the best clays guns I ever had.


----------

